# London event featuring our own George Farmer



## LondonDragon (16 Aug 2017)

Great opportunity for UKAPS members to get together.




 
More details:  Click here for FB page

See you there


----------



## Ryan Thang To (16 Aug 2017)

I see you there. Wearing my ukaps t shirt 

Sent from my SM-N915FY using Tapatalk


----------



## imak (16 Aug 2017)

Well, I'll be in London for a short vacation, will try hard to be there


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Aug 2017)

Ryan Thang To said:


> I see you there. Wearing my ukaps t shirt


Yep will wear mine also  looking forward to this


----------



## roadmaster (16 Aug 2017)

Hope to see photo's, lest I be left to my imagination  Kick's can.


----------



## Zeus. (16 Aug 2017)

Very temped indeed, shame I will be dropping Kids of at Uni on the same day in Newcastle


----------



## Nelson (16 Aug 2017)

I'll be there.Not sure if I'll be wearing my Ukaps shirt though, with my great physique  and dashing good looks  ,I don't want to make Paulo and Ryan look bad .


----------



## Ryan Thang To (16 Aug 2017)

Got to wear the ukaps t shirt to look sexy. The girls love it lol


----------



## Nelson (16 Aug 2017)

Stop taking sneaky photos of me Marcel 


Ryan Thang To said:


> Got to wear the ukaps t shirt to look sexy. The girls love it lol


You don't need a Ukaps shirt to look sexy Ryan .


----------



## LondonDragon (28 Aug 2017)

Line up is looking impressive at the moment! One not to miss!


----------



## George Farmer (4 Sep 2017)

Hope to see you there guys!


----------



## Nelson (4 Sep 2017)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## imak (4 Sep 2017)

Fortunately I will be in London for a short vacations, this event is my top priority now .


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Sep 2017)

Some photos from yesterday.


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Sep 2017)




----------



## LondonDragon (10 Sep 2017)




----------



## Tim Harrison (10 Sep 2017)

Wow, the scape in main display tank is looking very impressive; nice sized rocks.
Ryan, you just had to be the one to get in the tank 
Btw, good shots Paulo


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Sep 2017)

Tim Harrison said:


> nice sized rocks.


The main rock weighted 70kg!


Tim Harrison said:


> good shots Paulo


Many thanks


----------



## Tim Harrison (10 Sep 2017)

That is one humongous rock.
Trying to manoeuvre that safely in to a glass tank must have been heart stopping


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Sep 2017)

Tim Harrison said:


> Trying to manoeuvre that safely in to a glass tank must have been heart stopping


Rather them than me, but took 4 people  

Photos could do with a bit of editing but I am too lazy! lol


----------



## PARAGUAY (11 Sep 2017)

Looks like it was a great day, although Paracetomal sales in the area must be up, three nice scapes


----------



## imak (11 Sep 2017)

It really was a great event,  the scapes where awesome, and the people to. 
It was really nice to meet you Paulo


----------



## Stu Worrall (11 Sep 2017)

great photos Paulo.  Lots of nice rock and uber cool lights


----------



## Ryan Thang To (12 Sep 2017)

Tim Harrison said:


> Wow, the scape in main display tank is looking very impressive; nice sized rocks.
> Ryan, you just had to be the one to get in the tank
> Btw, good shots Paulo


yes tim. it was fun. i was the smallest and i do it for aquascaping lol


----------



## Chrispowell (12 Sep 2017)

Great day, hopefully not too long before Ukaps can host a new event


----------

